# Patterns in SketchUp



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's a nice article from Fine Woodworking covering the use of SketchUp to make full size patterns for components.

Conquering the curves of the tripod table - FineWoodworking

There's also a short video showing his method of transferring the pattern to his work using acetone.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great info to know, Tom. I've saved it in my sketchup folder. Thanks.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Precious info. Thnx for posting! Sid


----------

